# Rev. John Robinson



## Theogenes (May 9, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard of the Rev. John Robinson?? He was the pastor to the Mayflower pilgrims before they left Leyden Holland. I just recently found out that I'm one of his great grandsons (10 generations back)! I'm so excited and honored to know I had a stauch defender of Calvinism back in the day. His son Isaac went to Plymouth colony in 1620. Rev. John planned to go but remained with his church and died in 1625.

Jim (Robinson) Snyder


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 9, 2006)

Kewl! Yes, I've read about him. You can find more about his life here and works here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 9, 2006)

You might be interested in this site and this.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 9, 2006)

Seven Articles of Leyden signed by John Robinson


----------



## Theogenes (May 10, 2006)

ANdrew,
Thanks for the sites. I was familiar with some of them but I appreciate the help. I'm trying to find out if John Robinson was a delegate to the Synod of Dort since he was a professor at the university of Leyden where Arminius taught and debated the Arminians often. Do you know of any such list of the Synod of Dort's delegates?? Any help is greatly appreciated.
Jim


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 10, 2006)

The link to his works which I posted earlier also contains his biography and in that memoir is a discussion of his activities leading up to, during, and after the Synod of Dordt. There is no indication there that he participated directly in the proceedings. He had a disputation with Simon Episcopius, of the Remonstrants who was later banned, prior to the Synod, and after the Synod he wrote _A Defence of the Doctrine propounded by the Synod of Dort_ (1624), but as an exile (albeit he was given university privileges in 1615), I think it unlikely that he was an invited official delegate to the Synod - certainly he was not one of the English delegates. I have posted what information I have on the official delegates in the other thread for your reference. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Theogenes (May 11, 2006)

Thanks again, Andrew!


----------



## Scott (May 11, 2006)

> Has anyone ever heard of the Rev. John Robinson?? He was the pastor to the Mayflower pilgrims before they left Leyden Holland. I just recently found out that I'm one of his great grandsons (10 generations back)! I'm so excited and honored to know I had a stauch defender of Calvinism back in the day. His son Isaac went to Plymouth colony in 1620. Rev. John planned to go but remained with his church and died in 1625.


That is awesome! 

I know that I have some Scottish roots in my background (Roberts used to be MacRoberts) and I have wondered whether my conversion to Christ in general (from a churchless and completely non-Christian background) and to Presbyterianism in particular is the fulfillment of God's covenant promises to some faithful Scotch Presbyterian ancestor. I like to think it is.


----------

